# using Facebook ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I think I did it all wrong from the start; and would appreciate some help.

I signed up for Facebook thinking I could use it as a way to advertise the jewelry (and other items) I'm wanting to sell.

I signed my user name as "motdaugrnds left blank". Yes, that is how it turned out because I did not want to use my real name even though it told me I was suppose to. Now I'm wondering if maybe I should have; however, I really am trying to use the internet "safely". Can this actually be done using Facebook? Since I'll be selling items, the buyers would need to know my real name and address anyway, wouldn't they?

Also, I've been looking at the Facebook set up and feeling real confused as to how to actually set it up. Can anyone tell me where to find clear instructions for this?

I'm wanting to use Facebook not only to advertise my jewelry shop but also to "blog" on concerning a number of subjects. Can this be done on Facebook? (I'm so ignorant about the internet usage even though I've been posting on this forum for years.)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I can't answer your technical questions because I'm an Internet illiterate myself but I have had a personal page there for more than a year now under my real name. I have not had any issues by using my name, it is a 'social' thing for me but other than some friends I've had for some time, most of my FB friends are horse people or art people.

To answer one of your questions ... I do not use FB as a 'blog'. Short entries work much better, though it does lend itself well to 'work in progress' time notes, several images of a specific piece through the beginning-to-finish process. Blog type entries are much better suited to blogs ... longer and more detailed writing along with photos. Another thing that is very necessary to 'drive' FB success is actually spending time reading and commenting on posts by other FB friends/members. 

I've used the personal FB page to post photos of my horses and have actually made some contacts and one actual sale that way. What happens is that the serious horse people go to my farm/horse website, where there is a lot more in-depth information and many more photos. One of the ways the Internet worked well for me with the horses is following several horse-specific online forums where I mentioned my horses, posted photos of them and always had my website link in my signature line.

I'm getting ready this year to make a serious effort to market my artwork and I will put up a FB art/studio page ... business page list rather than personal ... and will also have a website just for the studio, separate from the farm website. I will to refer people from my personal FB page to both the FB studio business page and the website. I do not 'sell' from my personal FB but always post links to a website page that does provide purchase information.

I've talked to many artists over this past year as well and all of them tell me pretty much the same thing, use your FB page to direct traffic do 'sell' sites where you have your work. The most successful of those artists seem to use many social sites as a means to interest people in their art, but they do not expect much in the way of direct sales through the FB page (though there are some, of course). 

Many of them seem to use the FB page, plus Twitter and others and their blog to direct potential customers to a page on Etsy, Red Bubble, Fine Art America and even eBay listings. 

With the Internet, I will say that I've found that one of the most necessary 'sales aids' you need is really outstanding, eye-catching photos. One of my FB friends often posts photos and link to a friend's website that 'showcase' jewelery the friend makes and the photos of a very attractive model wearing a sample of something she's designed/made. I'm assuming it is a friend of hers, but she does have a touch with photography and usually posts 2 or 3 photos of each item. not just a photo of the jewelery alone laid out on a table.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a FB page and used my real name. I also have a fan page. It's been a while since I created it...but click on the little flower by the lock in the upper right hand corner and it should say create another page. This is where you will create your business page.

You can go back into your settings (original page) and change your name...but you can only do it once.


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2005)

Been using Facebook for years. A friend of ours was concerned when she started, so she put up a fake name ( Margaret Kadidlihopper ) in time she slowly changed it over to her real name.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been on FB for years too and I use it under my farm name.... I don't want people coming here to my farm and showing up unannounced. I sell at farmer's markets and craft fairs and I use it to tell people what I am bringing to the market, what I am baking for that week and what news there is from my end of the globe. As far as using it for a blog, you might be better to create a blog and put a link on Fb of your blog addy.... Do you have a website for the items you're selling? You can put it on etsy and then link it to pinterest, I have seen people do that..... But you could put it on FB to one of the group pages like a craft page.... Lots of different ways to do it and most are pretty easy..... I'd be happy to answer questions if you wanted to pm me also! Good luck!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all so much for helping. Knowing what you are doing and/or have done helps me a lot.

Luvrulz, I am very grateful for your offer. I am having a terrible time understanding how to work the internet to my advantage.

No, I do not have a website. Cannot afford one as yet. I've considered setting up a website on Etsy, then get confused in the process. Linking a website at Etsy to "pinterest"? I'll need to google that just to understand what that is.

I've been thinking maybe put a few pics on a FB with an url to some website might be workable and a "blog" at a different site with links to some website. Then when I pull each of those sites up and attempt to do it, I start feeling overwhelmed and stop. 

I do NOT want my real name on any FB site; but my "motdaugrnds" name is ok; however, setting FB up required a "last name" and now my FB page reads "motdaugrnds(left blank)" as my user name...terrible!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We havea personal facebook page (which you have to make to then create a business page). We used our real names. Our business page is what we use fb for - it is set up for promoting your business. If you click on our Etsy shop in my signature link before, our fb page is linked at the top. Sounds like you are at the stage to make your business page.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Right now I'm at the "stuck" stage...doing nothing because, each time I sit down to start anything, I start feeling overwhelmed and do nothing. Grrrrr


----------

